# 4x/Slalom bikes that can shred trails too...



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Lookin to make a list of short-travel full suspension bikes that can do it all...rail slalom tracks, singletrack, backcountry epics, and even some dirt jumping/slopestyle. What bikes are the best compromise for all of the above? My next bike is going to be in this category, starting my shopping early.

Needs short chainstays, low bottom bracket, low standover, slacker geo, 4-5" travel, and preferably some ISCG mounts. Basically a downhiller's trail bike. Please post pics of your builds if you have one that fits the bill!

So far I'm considering:

-Specialized SX
-Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (seen it built up for slalom and it looks rad)
-Comencal Meta 4X
-Corsair Konig
-Banshee Rampant

and maybe...
-Transition Double
-Yeti 4X
...but they seem really slalom specific?


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

Banshee spitfire when it comes out?
http://bansheebikes.blogspot.com/2009/07/banshee-spitfire.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Intense SS


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

That Banshee has too long of a wheel base to be a DJ/SS (slopestyle) bike.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Intense SS


I already own a Intense SS actually. Love it. Its my bike park/downhill race bike. Faster than a true DH rig on most of the stuff I ride, just gotta be smooth. But in its current build its not really a trail bike, and definitely not a slalom bike.

Banshee Spitfire looks cool, but I can't find any info on travel. Still a prototype...


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

Buy a rampant. Sorry, but its to fvcking sick, coolest bike out there right now


----------



## Mike.rider (Sep 7, 2007)

the new Transition Covert's are sweet on the trail, they feel just like my Bottle Rocket but pedal far better.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Mike.rider said:


> the new Transition Covert's are sweet on the trail, they feel just like my Bottle Rocket but pedal far better.


Coverts are sick, but too much travel for my needs. I'm tending to agree with Ryan though about the Rampant. So sick. And 4" of travel is exactly what I'm looking for. I'd consider 5" just to open up the options a little bit.


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

bottlerocket with 2 shocks: standard length and 7.5x2. and a 160mm air fork that can be spaced down to 120mm (like a lyrik or float 36). that way you can have anything you want. run 10%-15% sag with the shorter setup.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a Rampant with an adjustable 140mm fork and be done with it. I run my Pike at 95mm for DJ trails, and street and at 120-140mm for everything else.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

juanbeegas said:


> Get a Rampant with an adjustable 140mm fork and be done with it. I run my Pike at 95mm for DJ trails, and street and at 120-140mm for everything else.


You get enough seatpost extension for pedaling? They only have a small and a large...I'm kinda in between.


----------



## builttoride (Jan 15, 2007)

http://bansheebikes.blogspot.com/2009/07/banshee-spitfire.html


----------



## primo661 (Jan 6, 2009)

Morewood Ndiza. nuff said. One of the Fox Morewood team riders in South Africa has both the Shova and the Ndiza and rides the Ndiza for xc, dj and 4x while the shova sits at home. you cant go wrong with Morewoods customer service either, its a great all round package..


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll probably get flamed for this but if you're looking at a second had frame a Cannodale Prohet 4x/MX might be a good bet. Extra gusseting and a 12mm bolt thru over the standard frame. Designed with Cedric's input and raced by him fairly sucessfully at WC 4X level. Also used by one of the Cannondale slopestylers (name escapes me at the moment). Loved by Dirt mag as a multi purpose weapon. Capable of climbing and descending equally stylishly.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

how about the orange blood, it has 127mm of travel


----------



## erikmolander (Apr 25, 2008)

I use this for all type of riding where my dh-bike gets to heavy:
Insanely playable and fun bike.
Morewood Ndiza 4X
total weight: 28lbs


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Andrewpalooza said:


> You get enough seatpost extension for pedaling? They only have a small and a large...I'm kinda in between.


With the stock post, yup. Though I do tend to stand and mash on the trails, than sit and spin. I'm 180(5'11") and on a small frame, just for reference.

My Rampant - http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=535124


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Santa Cruz Blur 4x, if you can find one. 4.5in of travel, VPP, my buddy has one and he rails everything with it.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

The Yeti 4x doesn't meet your slack requirements. My SX is the most fun trailbike I've ridden, and both the Blur 4x and Meta 4x are similar.


----------



## olddogbmxer (Sep 25, 2009)

Morewood Ndiza. Rode one last weekend and raced it in the DS race at Plattekill. Awesome bike picking one up shortly


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

That morewood is sick. I like the Rampant too though. Im personally looking at a used brodie dissident.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

My 09' Sx does it all


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

RAMPANT RAMPANT RAMPANT. I could look at them all day!!! You could run a tele seatpost if you need (30.9 st.)

And juanbeegas, that has gotta be the coolest bike ever. You should electric tape the cables, sooo clean looking


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Blur 4X. Only bike out there IMO that really meets your requirements - especially if you're tall. The others will work "ok" as a trailbike if you're not, but most will not allow you to get proper seat extension.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

My money will be on the new Parker


----------



## scruffylooking (Sep 15, 2005)

My old Blur 4x set up for trail. I miss this thing.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Blur 4X. Only bike out there IMO that really meets your requirements - especially if you're tall. The others will work "ok" as a trailbike if you're not, but most will not allow you to get proper seat extension.


A 410mm post on my sx long gives full leg extension for me (6'2" w/ 34" inseam), but I do have a 2nd shorty post w/ a seat for non-trail use. :thumbsup:


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

soul cycles matador


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Bumping this somewhat old thread to post my Ndiza. I have been ripping around more XC type trails lately and I must say I am pretty amazed. Climbs really ok considering it's 4x specific bike. When the trail points downwards, it's a BLAST to ride.


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of one of these for the same purpose. There's supposed to be a picture of a Mongoose Nugget


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

I went looking for the same things 2 years ago. Wound up with a Cannondale Prophet. In the slacker geo settings it has a 67.5 degree head angle, and a crazy low bb. Chainstays are pretty much as short as they get on a FS bike as well. Set up with 20-25% sag this thing rails! Set up with 30% sag it's trail plush. I love it!

I'd either get a prophet, Morewood Ndiza och Santa Cruz Blur 4X if I was you. Those were the three I chose from.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Foes 4x seems to fit too (but damned expensive)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Blur 4X. Only bike out there IMO that really meets your requirements - especially if you're tall. The others will work "ok" as a trailbike if you're not, but most will not allow you to get proper seat extension.


i ride a parker as a trail bike and can full extension on it (im 6'1'').


----------



## adamrobinson (Dec 8, 2006)

How about a Kona Bass? They look rad. With a platform rear shock it would ride aight.
Plus, one could run it single speed or parallel chain line dingle.
Thing I like about them is that they have good geo. for a longer fork (518 a/c): nice head angle and _still climbable seat angle_.


----------



## adamrobinson (Dec 8, 2006)

Any hardtails of the same nature?
The Transition Bank could be built up strong, slack and light. Its not so DJ that it is restricted to only DJ. 
What other 4x hardtails would rip trail?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

My buddy absolutely kills it on his Rampant... I'd definitely suggest you go with one of those, they're badass frames and make for a sick bike.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

My trail duties get splits between an intense SS, and a double. The only problem with the double is seat tube length. I run a 410 Thompson and still can't get full extension. Almost
but about 1/2" shy, I'm 6'3" btw. Also I have it under 30lbs with the long post. I also have a short one for dj mode.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

zoro said:


> Bumping this somewhat old thread to post my Ndiza. I have been ripping around more XC type trails lately and I must say I am pretty amazed. Climbs really ok considering it's 4x specific bike. When the trail points downwards, it's a BLAST to ride.


Sweet bike,and super sweet looking trails,where are they located...I'm going to cananda this summer and would love to ride those trails
thx...:thumbsup:


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I have asked myself this question before too. I am 6'2" and for DH and DJ I am usually a medium frame. Most bikes that I like to jump and stuff are so short that even if I can put the seat all the way up it feels really stupid, out of control and inefficent.

I have a hardtail that is my xc/4x/jump bike that has a nice long thomoson post but I just leave it down and ride out of the seat. i ride on xc trails a lot but i certainily not doing any "backcountry epics"


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Banshee Wild Card.
I had the intense SS that is a better DH bike but for AM/trails the WC is a few steps ahead.
The setup is 6" at front and 5" at the rear.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i see you run the new invisi- chain. can we get a ride report?


----------



## mondmond88 (Jan 22, 2010)

+1 for the ride report for invisi chain~


----------



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

zoro said:


>


This looks like the connector trail at Betaso, fun section of trail.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

How does the Wildcard do on dirt jumps? I'm sure it's capable on the trail, just seems like it has a little too much travel to really dirt jump well.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

b-kul said:


> i see you run the new invisi- chain. can we get a ride report?


Less drag and less weight.........


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Jim311 said:


> How does the Wildcard do on dirt jumps? I'm sure it's capable on the trail, just seems like it has a little too much travel to really dirt jump well.


It's more then capable for dj

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/63393


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

that was the most insane trick ever. what was that? like a super whip/ table top/ 360?


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

b-kul said:


> that was the most insane trick ever. what was that? like a super whip/ table top/ 360?


turndown 360


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw no turndown


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i see the turndown kinda. to me it is more like a flat spin 360. but thats a skiing trick so idk how it translates to biking.

actually upon third review its more like a corked 3. but not quite. its just a super weird rotation.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Can I suggest a sinister gruitr? 4.5-5.5 in of travel, 16.5 chainstays, fairly low bb(sub 13.5 w/ fat tires), and a light and stiff 7pound frame. I love mine, have raced downhill, ripped apart aggressive xc trails, dirt jumped...


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

adamrobinson said:


> Any hardtails of the same nature?
> The Transition Bank could be built up strong, slack and light. Its not so DJ that it is restricted to only DJ.
> What other 4x hardtails would rip trail?


I have a bank and a Commencal Absolut 4x. the Absolute is the better bike hands down


----------



## 67rider (Jul 23, 2005)

That's a sweet looking bike. may I ask what seat and seatpost combo you're running to get the seat so low? I've been looking for a combination exactly like that...


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

67rider said:


> That's a sweet looking bike. may I ask what seat and seatpost combo you're running to get the seat so low? I've been looking for a combination exactly like that...


Haha there is actually no post in that picture, I have an Easton havoc post, 350mm uncut and it sits pretty low. I have tried the cut down post and small seat from my DJ bike and it looks cool and is low but the rear tire rubs at full compression. If you can get away with it, I would say the lowest setup is a pivotal post and saddle ala bmx bike.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Sx for sure*

I just swapped frames from a 07 Enduro SL to a 06 SX and haven't any regrets. With a Marzzochi 55 ata micro on the front the fork extends to 165mm for the DH. I'm 5"11' and have to use the adjustable Command Post which has been working flawlessly, otherwise the post would have been about 2" to short. 
While the frame isn't plush you can plant this thing anywhere you want it and cornring is so sweet due to the low bb and short stays.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

esku said:


> Banshee Wild Card.
> I had the intense SS that is a better DH bike but for AM/trails the WC is a few steps ahead.
> The setup is 6" at front and 5" at the rear.


ZTR Olympics?


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*a pic*

pic, a note: if you are intrested in the SS, they pop up on Chainlove.com from time to time for great price...


----------



## Jhanney (Apr 9, 2008)

soul cycles matador on closeout. if chad still got one.
its stiff, simple.Easton FS tubing. great support from chad as well.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Jhanney said:


> soul cycles matador on closeout. if chad still got one.
> its stiff, simple.Easton FS tubing. great support from chad as well.


Those are great bikes, the scissor link design is sweet. They were selling them really cheap on closeout without a shock. Also I have read that you can go to a shorter shock (6.5 i2i I believe) to net about 4in of travel + a lower bb and slacker HA. I almost bought one when I got my Gruitr, certainly would've saved some coin.


----------



## 67rider (Jul 23, 2005)

hahaha i was going to say... how did you get that seat so low?! hahaha anyway thanks for the info! I'll check it out.


----------



## 181picklz (Aug 5, 2009)

Jhanney said:


> soul cycles matador on closeout. if chad still got one.
> its stiff, simple.Easton FS tubing. great support from chad as well.


When I got mine there where only a handfull left, and that was in december. Very happy with SC will definatly buy again.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Heres a quick pic with the new seat post, it goes down a good bit further than that, and I think its about perfect for clearance when the suspension compresses, haven't hit it yet so I don't think I'll cut any.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

The Scott Voltage FR fits all the requirements.










Kyle and Dylan are riding these in the second half of this clip

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Coastal-crew-saturday-edit-2010.html


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

builttoride said:


> Banshee spitfire when it comes out?
> http://bansheebikes.blogspot.com/2009/07/banshee-spitfire.html


Yup!
We are done here 

Rampant is pretty sweet too!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

buckoW said:


> The Scott Voltage FR fits all the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad Scott's are so expensive here


----------



## sag3503 (Feb 3, 2010)

Im thinking about getting a new Commencal meta 4x it looks pretty awesome does anyone have one?


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

quickneonrt said:


> too bad Scott's are so expensive here


The Voltage FR is not very expensive.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

buckoW said:


> The Voltage FR is not very expensive.


in the states Scott is expensive. That is why there aren't many here


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Commencal's are overpriced, but the contact system is awesome. Plus it is one of the few that you can run a 12mm rear. Worth consideration though.

This is one of my all time fav's for threads. For years I have been touting (and being flamed) about the virtues of 4x bikes for all mountain ripping (not riding). As long as you're not looking to put on serious miles or get into a trance like cadence, you can't beat them.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

for sure, the right geo to tackle anything, enough suspension to take the edge off, and they're tough.


----------



## sag3503 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well its that or a 2008 parker frame for about half the price


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

quickneonrt said:


> in the states Scott is expensive. That is why there aren't many here


Yeah, I know but this bike in particular is pretty cheap like 2000 bucks for a FR30 complete.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

sag3503 said:


> Well its that or a 2008 parker frame for about half the price


Parkers had a problem with cracking.

I love my Transition Double i have it coming in at 30lbs
the Sinister Gruitr is another nice frame.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

get the parker or for that matter a soul cycles matador if they have any left. Both can be had for less than 400 bucks new, and then spend the money on nicer parts. The gruitr is awesome, but pricey (although you can find some good deals in the classifieds) and I am sure the double is sweet, but IMO you will enjoy the nicer componentry with the money you save. You can always upgrade frames later.


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Soul Cycles Matador*

I love this bike! It's a fun ride, every nuance on the trail the bike wants pops off of, and take to the air. Tough, plush, and an overall fun ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

A pic of my Blur 4X just for kicks:


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

greengreer said:


> Can I suggest a sinister gruitr? 4.5-5.5 in of travel, 16.5 chainstays, fairly low bb(sub 13.5 w/ fat tires), and a light and stiff 7pound frame. I love mine, have raced downhill, ripped apart aggressive xc trails, dirt jumped...


How much does it weigh? Just got my hands on a small frame and I am thinking of replacing my Double. How would a Float 36 rc2 at 150mm work or should I raise it back to 160mm?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

quickneonrt said:


> How much does it weigh? Just got my hands on a small frame and I am thinking of replacing my Double. How would a Float 36 rc2 at 150mm work or should I raise it back to 160mm?


If I had to guess, maybe 31-32 lbs right now (differences from picture are new seatpost and got a new rear hub laced up). I think that 150mm would be about perfect, I almost always run the Pike at 140mm and am looking at switching to a Lyrik soon. Take a look on the sinister forum, there are a few built up w/ fox float and RP23's.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks I'm going to be using the parts off my double so hopefully it will come in at about 30lbs. How do you like it?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

quickneonrt said:


> Thanks I'm going to be using the parts off my double so hopefully it will come in at about 30lbs. How do you like it?


It's the most fun bike I've owned. I have never ridden a Double, but looking at the geo, the biggest thing you will notice is the BB is a bit higher on the Gruitr. BTW some of the numbers on the Sinister website seem a bit off. Mine measures out to around 13.4 or so on the bb with big tires and the suspension set at its longest travel. 
The adjustable travel is really nice, as it also changes the leverage rate a bit too. Coupled with the Monarch 4.2 (adjustable flood gate is sick) it makes the bike really versatile. I think you will like it more for trails and freeride stuff much more than the Double, and it shouldn't have any trouble keeping up on DJ's and stuff too. 
Oh also the frame is a tick under 7lbs with the monarch, so its maybe a little lighter than the double. 
Hope that helps...


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks it does help the Double I have is an 08 V3 so its only 3.5" rear travel and 7.6 lbs without the shock.
only difference In setup is using the Float 36 rc2 instead of the 831 on the Double. so theoretically it might build up around 30lbs. My Gruitr has the Monarch 4.2. I was debating a DHX air but might not be worth the extra weight.
thanks again for the info. it gives me an idea before I start ripping down the double.


----------



## MaxShred (Sep 8, 2008)

This is a 2009 Commencal Meta 4x. One of the guys over here rocks it and had been for over a year. This is a good option for trail bike, as long at you are 5'9" or shorter, 
enjoy


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

So my Double built to 30lbs and my Sinister Gruitr is at 32lbs heavy wheels and tires. When I can afford a better set of wheels I should be able to get 30lbs easy.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

67rider said:


> That's a sweet looking bike. may I ask what seat and seatpost combo you're running to get the seat so low? I've been looking for a combination exactly like that...


get a primo 330 pivitol post, a decent pivitol seat, and a shim to make it work in your frame. they can get pretty low.. and the primo 330 post is 330mm long, so you can run it high if you need to pedal. its slammable to the base of the clamp area, and the seats are usually low profile.

you can do this for $60-$70. bmx helps alot. :thumbsup:

ill be doing this soon. im ordering a shim when i get new brakes and cranks, and ill just go down to my lbs and grab a post (already got a custom seat from a friend)


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

quickneonrt said:


> So my Double built to 30lbs and my Sinister Gruitr is at 32lbs heavy wheels and tires. When I can afford a better set of wheels I should be able to get 30lbs easy.


 Sweet, post up some pics when you get a chance. Interested in hearing what you have to say about the groots vs. double.
I've got a set of Easton havoc's (1900g vs around 2200 for the wheels on the pic) and some mountain king's set up tubeless with stans. Just picking it up it feels way lighter. I still need to get some rotors for it but I imagine it will transform the bike as far as pedal-ability.

As far as the low seat and post, a bmx saddle may help but there is still a limit to how low you can go, the back tire will hit as the suspension compresses, especially in the longer travel position. I can run mine slammed (as low as the post will allow) and not have contact in 4.5" mode, but I have to raise it up slightly when I change it to 5.5" mode. This could likely be avoided by a shorter length saddle, or running it farther forward.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

greengreer said:


> As far as the low seat and post, a bmx saddle may help but there is still a limit to how low you can go, the back tire will hit as the suspension compresses, especially in the longer travel position. I can run mine slammed (as low as the post will allow) and not have contact in 4.5" mode, but I have to raise it up slightly when I change it to 5.5" mode. This could likely be avoided by a shorter length saddle, or running it farther forward.


very true. i forgot about that...but my bikes a ht, so i got nothing to worry about..


----------



## MaxShred (Sep 8, 2008)

Commencal Meta 4x, great trail bike. . . unless you are taller than 5' 10". One of the guys over here has been riding this setup for over a year.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

What about an Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki? I know they aren't made anymore (because IH got sold and screwed), but it looks to be somewhat good for 4x/slalom. I'm a noob when it comes to this style of bike, but it looks like it fits thee build.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Bunnyhop: That Matador looks great! How do you like the Ardent as a rear tire?

Another vote for the 4x:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

For you Ndiza owners, can it accept a front derailleur ? I'm trying to decide on my next bike, and have narrowed it down to a short travel, DS bike that I can ride trail with to. But I need one that can accept a front derailleur and one that I can get full extension on. And it seems that an Ndiza meets the extension requirement....


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm suprised no one in here has mentioned an Intense Tazer VP. I haven't ridden one *yet*, but it seems like a similar candidate to that of the Morewood Ndiza.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

bunnyhopbikes said:


> I love this bike! It's a fun ride, every nuance on the trail the bike wants pops off of, and take to the air. Tough, plush, and an overall fun ride:thumbsup:


Might be getting one of these myself...


----------



## Cheez1ts (Jun 18, 2010)

If your still looking for the perfect bike, go for the Rampant. It's well priced and can be built up however you like. They can be built up light enough to rival AM bikes, mine comes in at 31.5 with real tires (2.35 tubeless Nevegals) and I can pedal it for hours. It's taken 10 days of hard Whistler Bike park riding and is the funnest bike I've ever riddin' up there. I'm not a huge dirtjumper but I've hit a few on it, and it's certainly all I need to go play around for the day. It pumps amazingly well on anything, and is very manouverable in the air. What more could you ask for?


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

A guy I know got a Blackmarket Killswitch. Sweet bike, but wouldn't take it on a trail as the shock is uber stiff.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

do they even make the blur 4x anymore?last time i checked they didnt


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

been on a gruitr for about 4 months now, done big doubles and big climbs on the same setup. it handles great. 








about the only things i dont like about it are the pivot design and the slightly flexy swingarm.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*Winner!!!*








Thats a pros awesome build on one of them....

Heres mine:








and this one only sets you back $1300!!! yes the components arent the best, but you can upgrade shock and fork over time...


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

how do you like that frame? is it very flexy?


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

bump. still interested in this topic.

yeti asr5

'10+ giant trance X

can these light trail frames known for being fun flickable rides handle higher levels of abuse like some of the other frames already mentioned in this thread?
any others for consideration?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

sonic reducer said:


> how do you like that frame? is it very flexy?


frame is bombproof. Just watch Watts do his thing on it.... Its slopestyle specific so it has to be tough...

its no flexy at all, but i dont really pay attention to wether it is or not... Its an uninterupted seattube so you can raise it and climb a little too... its light and flickable and handles descents suprisingly well... when you hit a jump it really shines... i hit jumps twice as slow as buddies on dh bikes, but get twice as much height to clear it (bit of an exaggeration... it jumps well...)


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wait for the diamond back dreamliner.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

sonic reducer said:


> bump. still interested in this topic.
> 
> yeti asr5
> 
> ...


i dunno about the trance... its cross country isn't it? im not sure how much abuse it will take...

just got my compulsion built up and it handled the rocky gnar at northstar like a charm... some guy on a 8" travel bike was off to the side lookin at a rocky line on gypsy, and i blew threw it like nothing and heard him say "wow..."

If you want to do any sort of DH on a 2009 compulsion a lower shock is a MUST... a 200mm shock is stock (i think?) so Cam Zink threw a 190mm on mine, and it slackens it out nicely and lowers the BB... feels great... ( i dunno what the real shock measurements are, but its 10mm shorter eye-to-eye...)

it jumps great too. i didnt get to jump it much though because i messed up my rim and started popping tubes like balloons in a carnival game...

you can find them used for pretty cheap too...

WARNING... This is not a slopestyle or FR frame. Its an agressive trail/ All mountain frame. im a using it for things other than its intended purposes, and have only ridden it once. Ride report is based off 1 ride and talking to Cam Zink for a while. He rode 1 frame for 2 months (then was out due to injuries)...


----------

